# Slough Lake



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished one of our hideaways with Mav, jighead, GB3 and a good friend of mine who's a rookie to ND hardwater. Started in 13', with a few perch and pike and moved shop up to 8' on a hump. Turned out to be a good move and we held for about 6 hours. Kind of hard to estimate, but between the 2 houses we iced about 75 perch (many over 10 inches), 50 crappies, 2 pike and a walleye. The vexilar graphed fish constantly from 2-5 pm.

It was my first outing of the year, and don't have one complaint. My buddy caught the grand slam his first time out with all 4 species.

Excellent time by all!


----------

